# BareTorrent - an open source torrent client with the simplicity that uTorrent used to have.



## Desmond (Oct 27, 2013)

uTorrent is slowly turning into bloat and coming with unnecessary features. 

So, say hello to a new light weight open source alternative : BareTorrent. 

baretorrent


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

tfs yep utorrent was the best previously but the 3.0 update made it worse


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> uTorrent is slowly turning into bloat and coming with unnecessary features.
> 
> So, say hello to a new light weight open source alternative : BareTorrent.
> 
> baretorrent



Thanks Desmond. I just DL it and am using it right now. I am sick & tired of uTorrent.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks op for sharing


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 1, 2013)

snap said:


> tfs yep utorrent was the best previously but the 3.0 update made it worse



that's correct
@Desmond>> thanks for sharing this alternative to utorrent.


----------



## Nue (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks promising but seeing how this is a fairly new client, it'll take some time before private trackers allow it, and thus won't be usable for me until then. I hope the development continues and it becomes stable enough to be trusted. At the moment, I'm fairly content with Deluge.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 4, 2013)

What's the problem uTorrent BTW?


----------



## Theodre (Nov 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> What's the problem uTorrent BTW?




Because it's just turning into a bloatware and it's now goes against the same goal with which it was built on - "Being Lightweight"!!!

Am in Office so any website with torrent in the Address cannot be accessed  

But you could also look into qbittorrent also...  (i will check baretorrent - thanks  )


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 6, 2013)

i use bittorrent. but it also is becoming bloatware with unnecessary features.still using old bittorrent client .now going to try baretorrent .


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 5, 2014)

uTorrent can be set up to be MOST disk friendly I guess by tweaking its cache settings. This much of tweaking is not allowed by any other client that I know of.

I can set the cache to 1024 MB, I can set it to write only when a piece is complete, I can set it to retain all the disk reads in the cache so that subsequent reads will happen from RAM than disk (until the cache is full at least)
As I run my client only when I am not actively using the computer for anything else and my PC has 3 GB RAM, I have been happy with it.

I will try any other client only if it has this feature.

I really liked Azureus / Vuze but being based on Java its cache is limited to 256 MB 

A bittorrent client that is lightweight but still feature packed is welcome. Hope baretorrent becomes one.

-------------------------

EDIT:

I am downloading it as of now. For a "bare"torrent, it is considerably anything other than that at 14.44 MB!!!


----------

